# Smoker excel chart?



## hogwart (Feb 26, 2010)

Anyone have a link to that excel chart for figuring how long you smoke stack should be and everything?
I used it and wrote down all the info and now I cant find my sheet


----------



## garyt (Feb 26, 2010)

Try this   BBQ pit calculator


----------



## hogwart (Feb 26, 2010)

Exactly what I was looking for, thank you very much


----------



## garyt (Feb 26, 2010)

Glad I could help, that is what it is all about


----------

